# Key posts copied from Index



## Brendan Burgess

*Holidays, Travel, Airlines*

*Holidays*

Some travel tips - mainly Europe
Warning about hotel booking websites 

Australia
Camping in France
Canada

Cheap Hotel Booking Sites
China
Croatia
Cuba
Dublin Airport Parking/Accommodation
Eurodisney Vs Park Asterix
Fear of flying/Earache when flying
Flight search sites
Florida
France
Golfing Holidays
Hersonissos
Holidaying Alone
Holiday Review Sites
Hotel accommodation in Ireland
Hotel reviews website
House swap websites
Italy
Lake Garda
Malta
Mosquitoes
New Zealand
On-line holiday booking sites
Passport Issues
Portugal
Sardinia
Scandinavia/Russia
Scotland
Self-catering in Ireland
Ski Holidays
Slovenia
South Africa
Sports Trips (Football/Rugby etc.)
Switzerland
Theme Parks in UK
Tunisia
Wales

*Discussions on emigrating to:*


Emigrating to New Zealand

*Travel Insurance *
Travel Insurance

*Money advice when travelling
Should I use my AIB credit card or debit card in America?
*
Money tips when travelling

*Car Hire*

France

Italy
Portugal
South Africa
Spain
USA
General tips on car hire including hiring child seats

*City Breaks*

Amsterdam
Barcelona
Birmingham
Boston
Brussels
Budapest
Chicago
City Guides
Dubai
Edinburgh
Florence
Glasgow
London
London - flights from Dublin
Manchester
Milan
New York
Paris
Prague
Rome
Venice

*Mapping/Routeplanning*

Mapping/Routeplanning

*Short breaks in Ireland*

Belfast
Cork
Dublin
Galway
Kilkenny
Limerick
Waterford
Westport
Wicklow


*Eating out in Ireland*

Clare
Dublin
Galway
Kerry
Kilkenny
Kinsale


----------

